# E3D waiting for an EAN.. can work through E3's business (contracting?



## Calibre (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey fellow expats...

As I'm sure you are aware - waiting for your EAD to process sucks! I want to work, contribute to both my bank account and pay tax (well... maybe not the tax bit, but lemme contribute as a immigrant! You get the picture... ). 

My hubby got his E3 through our own company which he incorporated, and I am also a part owner in this business . So.... even though I've just applied for my EAD and SSN, in the meantime, I'm sure I could work legally by our company supplying a service (contracting) to another business? 

As we operate our business as a 'partnership', I should therefore be able to work?

Love your thoughts! Thanks all!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Is your name on an E3 or another visa authorizing you to work?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

No, you cannot work. Period.

How could you have applied for SSN, when it's a requirement to have an EAD first?


----------

